# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  كلمات جميلة باللغة الانجليزية

## ملكة الاحساس

كلمات جميلة باللغة الانجليزية


The best and most beautiful things in the world can not be seen or even touched they must be felt with the heart



what
do you do when the onlly person who can make you stop crying is the person who made you 
cry


computers are magnificent tools for the realisation of our dreams but no machine can replace the human spark of spirit,compassion,love and understanding


Getting money is not all aman business:to cultivate kindness is avaluable part of life 




Life is not about finding yourself,life is about creating yourself 




The strongest principle of growth lies in human choise 



THE END 

BLACK FLOWER
شاهد ايضاً هذه المواضيع , فقد تعجبك:
Friend
<<< i like it >>>
!؟!؟ try to smile
Love is......
These sites have been developed by the Jews



اذا اردت شيئً بشدة فاتركه .....
فإن عاد فهو لك ......
وإن لم يعد ... فاعلم انه لم يكن ملكك منذ البداية
BLACK FLOWER

----------

